# domain expiration reminder app?



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

i recently switched from an iphone to android galaxy s3. on the iphone i had a great little app that would remind me when one of my domains was going to be expiring.

it seems like a simple idea, just display some whois data for each domain but i can't find one for android.

anyone know of something similar on android? 

thanks,
jtn


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Don't know of an app personally but why not just put it in your calendar? There's also web sites that will email you if you don't get email notifications already of pending expirations. 

There is a Whois app for Android as well as a Domain Gadgets app and a couple other ones in the Google Play store from a quick search there.


----------



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

yeah- i might end up just putting in my calendar, but there were a few app on ios that worked very well and it seemed like such a simple notion. 

i'll look into those domain gadgets too.

thanks,
jtn


----------



## liolin (Jan 3, 2014)

You may try DNMin it sends you email notification, twitter message, or iOS push notification when your domain name is going to expire.


----------



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

that does look good except i need something for android.

thanks though,
jtn


----------

